

Adobe's amazing blurry image fix. - poppysan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxjiQoTp864&feature=player_embedded

======
magic_haze
Looks amazing! Has there been any official posts about how it was implemented?

~~~
poppysan
I checked for it in the "labs" section of the site to no avail. I am sure some
of our lovely adobe members would love to fill us in >wink< .

